# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Decepcionado

## albertoile

Buenas en mi trabajo saben que hago magia pero yo x ahora solo estoy con la cartomagia y si no tengo un tapete y unas buenas cartas me pierdo y hoy bajo presión querían que les hiciera algo y me han dado unas cartas,,bueno si se les puede llamar cartas,,les he intentado hacer un juego y me ha salido fatal además son gente que no disfrutan con la magia y van a pillar vamos un desastre quería contarlo para desahogarme un poco bueno un saludo a todos

----------


## Ritxi

La respuesta lógica y fácil sería el preguntarte porque lo has hecho si son unos destroza juegos, pero como todos hemos pecado alguna vez de Inocentones lo que hay que hacer es levantarse y prepararse para triunfar la próxima ocasión.
Con la de buenos juegos que hay para hacer de pie!!

Y tampoco es plan de hacerles una gran rutina (no se lo merecen... de momento  :001 302: )
Con un _Los espectadores cortan por los Ases_ y un _Dos rojas y Dos negras_ tienes más que suficiente para dejarles con la boca abierta y ganas de más!  :001 005:

----------


## albertoile

LLevas razon no tenia que hacerles ningun juego pero que escusa les pongo :Confused: y otra cosa,,es bueno que les haga algo en un tiempo o lo dejo pasar y paso de ellos y bueno esto me sirve de leccion se que hay espectadores toca....cojo.....pero hay que mirar al frente y seguir practicando a sido una experiencia buena para mi.......

----------


## arahan70

Si te hicieron pasar un mal rato porque su intención era divertirse a tus costillas y sabws que no disfrutan ni se ilusionan cob la magia...toma una justa revancha. Si te vuelven a insistir, solo por molestar, pideles que se formen en círculo mirando todos unos frente a otros, dales instrucciones sobre colocar ambas manos tapándose un ojo propio y otro al conpañero de su derecha, sin permitir que vea nada. Diles que cierren los ojos y que piensen en un número de tres dígitos entre el 100 y el 500,que no lo digan, que sólo lo piensen...si ya lo tienen que piensen ahora en un color y que visualizen el número pensado en el color que eligieron. Diles ahora un momento de silencio total...concéntrense, visualicen el color y el número y enfóquense en la mano que tienen sobre el compañero...tómales una foto con el móbil y retírate dejándolos en esa posición...sólo vete del lugar y disfruta la broma...la foto te seguirá divirtiéndo catárticamente cada que la veas y tu momento penoso se minificará ante tus ojos...y ellos la pensaran antes de volver a querer fastidiar. Eso, y que si no disfrutan la magia no estas obligado a mostrársela. No quieren disfrutar contigo sino molestarte. Pido perdón si mi comentario lo consideran inadecuado, pero tengo compañeros en el trabajo que son igual de fastidiosos jeje

----------


## albertoile

Gracias por el consejo pero practicamente no les voy hacer nada paso completamente pero seguro que si los pillo uno x uno y no en pandilla fliparian con mis juegos pero bueno hay gente para todo el mejor desprecio no hacer aprecio un abrazo y gracias

----------


## arahan70

Conforme, era más bien un poco en broma para que dejes atras la mala experiencia y te animes a continuar sin desánimo...aunque conforme lo escribía me quedé pensando en los compañeros que te mencionaba, jaja, quizás...quizás...en fin, ¡ánimo!
p.d. Eres mejor persona que yo..ya estoy articulando el plan de revancha...

----------


## Jdharma

Hay gente a la que simplemente no le gusta la magia, no te compliques la vida, por más que intentes sorprenderles, si no les gusta, vas a sufrir más tú que ellos. Imagínate que te encanta el cine de terror, y llevas a alguien a ver una película que te fascina y esa persona sale horrorizada... Yo que tú no perdería mi tiempo, mis esfuerzos y parte de mi seguridad en hacer juegos a gente que no lo disfruta  :Wink1: 

Si te retan a hacer un juego de magia pero no porque queiren sorprenderse sino porque quieren reírse o pillarte, ¡¡¡no entres a su juego!!!

----------


## Ritxi

Revancha? Estamos hablando de magia!

----------


## Dramagic

La respuesta es sencilla...antes esas situaciones, una adivinación de una carta directa. No hay casi nada más fuerte que una adivinación de una carta bien echa. Los que han leido mi libro "el arte de adivinar cartas" saben a lo que me refiero.

Aunque este mensaje parezca de publicidad, no lo es. Simplemente te invito a que la próxima vez que quieran que les hagas algo, les fuerces una carta y se la adivines. No hay posibilidad de estropicio del juego y seguro que es una de las cosas que esperan que como mago hagas. Además, por su reacción podrás saber si quieren ver más o sólo fastidiar. Y así te los puedes quitar de encima.

----------


## MrTrucado

Yo creo que no se merecen ni una rutina, una prediccion, una hindú, ya ves lo que te digo una hindú, y les aciertas la carta, se quedan con cara de gilis, y sales del paso, para otra ocasion preparate algo impromtu, nunca sabes quien ni cuando te pueden pedir algo, y no te preocupes no iban a ver magia, pero la proxima aunque no vayan a ver magia, por lo menos los sorprendes, un abrazo y animo

----------


## Iban

Alberto, me toca a mí hacer de abogado del diablo.

Si sabes nadar y te presentas a un campeonato de natación, al saltar al agua no sirve de excusa decir que en realidad sólo sabes nadar en agua salada y a temperatura de 21 grados. Porque quien sabe nadar, sabe hacerlo en cualquier agua. Hasta entonces, estarás todavía aprendiendo. Si en ese momento te presentas a los nacionales de natación, eres tú quien está haciendo mal (por mucho que te insiste tu club de fans). Uno, por sobre estimar tus capacidades. Dos, porque si sabes que el agua es dulce y a 17 grados... hombre, no te tires, que sabes que te vas a ir al fondo...

En esto que te ha pasado, tienen tanta culpa ellos como tú.

----------


## arahan70

Hombre, Ritxi, sólo bromeaba para animarlo un poco. 
Creo que todos alguna vez tuvimos alguna situación similar y más que magnificarlo como un problema insalvable, aprendimos de la experiencia y seguimos adelante. Pero a algunos nos cuesta animarnos a continuar y la falta de seguridad mata la magia por lo menos en el mago que teme presentarla y eso es una lástima. Una broma entre amigos que saben aceptarla está bien, pero si no saben disfrutar de aquello que a tí te apasiona, igual coincidirán contigo en otras actividades, tampoco es que te aisles de ellos por no coincidir contigo en un gusto. Puedes seguir disfrutándolo con otras personas. Lo de la revancha no era realidad, era sólo tratar de hacer chusco el momento, lamento si se tomó como algo más. La magia sigue...¡y que no termine!

----------


## albertoile

Eso si,,,hay que mirar para adelante y hacerle magia a la gente que le gusta y nada más y seguir practicando....gracias a todos

----------


## pelayocienfu

yo siempre llevo mis cartas de forma que estoy a gusto y me da seguridad y en el caso de que vayan a pillar (que se ve en el primer truco que hagas) de le da una vuelta total a algo totalmente automatico para cumplir, algo como agua y aceite que lo haces tu y ellos no manipulan, otro efecto seria un fuera de este mundo cosas en las que la funcion de el espectador no sea trascendental.
espero que te sirva

----------


## Iban

Ya que en este hilo me he arrogado el papel de diablo, voy a seguir representándolo.

1.- Sólo hay una excusa para hacer magia a quien sabemos que va a hacernos la vida más difícil: que nos paguen por ello. Si no es así, estamos siendo unos insensatos (por no decir imbéciles).

2.- Si aún así nos metemos a torear en plaza enemiga, tan pronto como veamos sacar la artillería, recogemos el capote y nos vamos. A quien no quiere ver magia, no lo convencemos ni con automáticos, ni levitando a dos palmos del suelo.

3.- La magia es un bien preciado, y si nosotros la valoramos, debemos de exigir (y exigirnos a nosotros) que quien la ve también sepa valorarla. O bien exigimos respeto, o bien estamos prostituyéndonos.

4.- Hay una norma de convivencia básica, y es el respeto mutuo. Aplica tanto a la magia como a la caza de la avutarda común. Si haciendo un juego de magia nos faltan al respeto como magos, tenemos todo el derecho del mundo a pararnos y decirles a quienes así se comportan qué es lo que están haciendo, porqué está mal, y porqué nos están ofendiendo. Lo de poner la otra mejilla (y hacerles otro juego) eso no lo hacía ni Jesucristo.

5.- Quien siempre lleve sus cartas encima para así sentirse seguro haciendo magia es como quien exige que la competición europea de natación se haga en la piscina de su jardín, porque ahí se siente más cómodo. Como decía antes, quien así piensa, todavía no sabe nadar. Y pongo un ejemplo: "con esa baraja no, que seguro que tiene trampa, toma ésta del bar". "Ah, no, es que con ésa yo no sé...". Y luego a casa a llorar.

6.- Un agua y aceite no es algo automático. En todos los que yo conozaco se requiere manipulación. Y en algunos de ellos, manipulación compleja. Recomendar un agua y aceite después de una pifia, para amansar a las fieras, es como recomendar que se pegue un tiro en el pie. Primero, porque los nervios le harán ser muchísimo más torpe. Y segundo porque estarán tan pendientes de sus manos, que ni el propio Merlín sería capaz de colar un pase.

7.- Que las cartas no se separen de las manos del mago no significa que el juego sea automático. No sé de dónde ha salido esa asociación.

8.- Para hacer un fuera de este mundo hace falta que el espectador sea sumiso. En caso contrario, nos reventará el juego casi con toda seguridad. Tan pronto como tenga las cartas en sus manos, estamos perdidos. No sé cómo se puede decir que en un fuera de este mundo la función del espectador no es trascendental, cuando es la única acción "externa" que existe en el juego.

9.- "Es que me han pedido que les haga un juego, y yo no quería, pero claro, qué puedo decirles...". Ya te lo digo yo: "NO-QUIE-RO". ¿Sabes hacer el pino? ¿Sí? ¿Pero a que no lo haces cada vez que alguien te lo pide? No, porque no somos monos de feria. Mientras no te paguen, hacer magia a alguien es hacerles un favor, un regalo. Y ni los favores ni los regalos se exigen, los favores se hacen y los regalos se dan; y cuando uno quiere hacerlos.

10.- "Hacer magia sólo a los que quieren verla, y seguir practicando". Dos errores en una sola frase. Tienes que hacer magia a quien A TI te apetezca hacerle, no a quienes ELLOS quieran que les hagas. No eres esclavo de nadie, y tienes libertad y capacidad de decisión. El segundo fallo es el orden. Primero, practicar más, y luego ya llegará el momento de hacer magia a quien sea. No salgamos el segundo día pensando que somos Copperfield, seamos un poco modestos.

Y ahora no hace falta que nadie rectifique lo que pueda haber dicho, o que intente justificar o matizar. Hoy soy el diablo, no me ablandarán las excusas. ;-)

----------


## arahan70

¡CLAP, CLAP, CLAP!  ¡Chiribindongo compuesto múltiple!

----------


## Iban

Menos mal que he estado en México y sé que "chiribindongo" es parecido a "chido", que si no te iba a mandar a saloncito azul.

----------


## pelayocienfu

5.- Quien siempre lleve sus cartas encima para así sentirse seguro haciendo magia es como quien exige que la competición europea de natación se haga en la piscina de su jardín, porque ahí se siente más cómodo. Como decía antes, quien así piensa, todavía no sabe nadar. Y pongo un ejemplo: "con esa baraja no, que seguro que tiene trampa, toma ésta del bar". "Ah, no, es que con ésa yo no sé...". Y luego a casa a llorar.

6.- Un agua y aceite no es algo automático. En todos los que yo conozaco se requiere manipulación. Y en algunos de ellos, manipulación compleja. Recomendar un agua y aceite después de una pifia, para amansar a las fieras, es como recomendar que se pegue un tiro en el pie. Primero, porque los nervios le harán ser muchísimo más torpe. Y segundo porque estarán tan pendientes de sus manos, que ni el propio Merlín sería capaz de colar un pase.

7.- Que las cartas no se separen de las manos del mago no significa que el juego sea automático. No sé de dónde ha salido esa asociación.

8.- Para hacer un fuera de este mundo hace falta que el espectador sea sumiso. En caso contrario, nos reventará el juego casi con toda seguridad. Tan pronto como tenga las cartas en sus manos, estamos perdidos. No sé cómo se puede decir que en un fuera de este mundo la función del espectador no es trascendental, cuando es la única acción "externa" que existe en el juego.


voy a responder a estos puntos:
Al 5, la baraja te permite una mejor manipulación y seguridad, llevo las cartas porque me gusta hacer magia en cualquier situación ya que siempre hay alguien que te lo pide aunque sea una tontería de un segundo y porque no lo voy a hacer si en realidad es lo que me gusta y disfruto haciendolo.
6,cuando me refiero a la manipulacion de el agua y aceite me refiero a que no necesita controles ni movimientos estraños ya que alguna de las muchas versiones que conozco solo requieren un movimiento para hacer el efecto.(no se si son versiones mias la verdad pero yo hago un agua y aceite con un único movimiento en un momento 0 atencion por el espectador)

7,aqui si tienes razon ya que no me esplique bien me referia a un efecto que sea controlable por el mago, un ejemplo a lo que me referia era como rene lavand al contar sus historias, donde el manipula y no interactua de forma directa.(no a el nivel de rene lavand por supuesto)

8, siempre que hago el fuera de este mundo(efecto que me encanta hacer) lo oriento a ese espectador, si no se puede dar la baraja al espectador porque pueda fastidiar el efecto no se le da, una opcion es que se pase de las 25 primeras pero para eso esta el mago para redirigir su comportamiento con lo que le vayamos contando, diciendo x ejemplo en l caso de que solo diga rojas"razona que tiene que haber 26 en total, tienes que repartirlas entre los dos montones" o algo similar con lo que vea que lo esta haciendo mal y se quede cortado.

Esta es mi opinion puedo estar equivocado pero nunca me ha pasado otra cosa que no pudiera solucionar de esta manera. 
(En mi caso siempre tengo la opcion del truco que puse antes en otro tema donde yo si que no manipulo nada jaja)

----------


## Herpo el Loco

A parte de todo lo que te han comentado, y que los juegos automáticos son una maravilla para casos como estos, voy a decir algo que seguro muy pocos están de acuerdo, pero ahí va: hacerle juego a espectadores toca narices tiene su lado positivo (en cierta medida y sin abusar del vicio), y no es otro que a la larga desarrollas "habilidad" para usar escapadas o cualquier método para salir de las situaciones más complicadas: de esa forma es como he aprendido cómo hacer que barajen si quieren y no se me quede cara de tonto, cambiar de juego ráidamente si veo que la cosa marcha mal o salir por el camino que haga falta (que esto te lo sugieren muchos libros ya, pero hasta que no te ves en la situación no aprendes realmente). 

Y lo mejor de todo, es que si te pillan los espectadores toca pelotas te tiene que dar hasta igual, porque "tu función" como mago es la de sorprender, y si no quieren ser sorprendidos, pues vale, ellos se lo pierden. Les das la razón "sii vaya que lsitos, me habeis pillado" y a por otra cosa mariposa, que hay quien realmente disfruta viendo magia. Ahí ya por favor, dalo TODO. 

Y si estás comenzando, fíjate, es hasta normal que te haya pasado. Así que ánimo y practica practica y practica!

----------


## arahan70

Iban, literalmente lo incluye, pero va más allá ;-) ya extrañaba el foro...por cierto, tendrías que darles un tour a todos los de nuevo ingreso por el saloncito azul...pero hay que desempolvarlo un poco...las telarañas puedes dejarlas, como que le da un poco de carácter, por decirlo de alguna manera.

----------


## kaico112

A mi si me presionan no les hago ni uno,  ni a mi Novia ni a mi padres Y menos amigos.  
Un  caso que me paso : yo tenia mi baraja Y me fuy a censr s cssa dd un colega, Y mi amigo despues dd varios trucos saco 20 barajas Antiguss dd un estuche Y me dijo. : coge  la Que quieras Y Azme magia Con Ellas,  asi pensare Que no Estan trucadas Y Aparte me hace ilusion Que sea con mis cartas,  Y yo encantado segui Con Los Juegos

Enviado desde mi LT26i mediante Tapatalk

----------


## b12jose

> Y lo mejor de todo, es que si te pillan los espectadores toca pelotas te tiene que dar hasta igual, porque "tu función" como mago es la de sorprender, y si no quieren ser sorprendidos, pues vale, ellos se lo pierden. Les das la razón "sii vaya que lsitos, me habeis pillado" y a por otra cosa mariposa, que hay quien realmente disfruta viendo magia. Ahí ya por favor, dalo TODO. 
> 
> Y si estás comenzando, fíjate, es hasta normal que te haya pasado. Así que ánimo y practica practica y practica!


¡¡¡¡Qué gran error!!!! Si te pillan te "tiene que dar igual" madre mía... lo que hay que leer.

Lo único que tienes que sacar de este hilo, es que si no quieres hacer magia, por tener espectador tocapelotas, o lo que sea... es NO HAGAS MAGIA lo puedo poner en colores, en negrita, parpadeando o como queráis, pero eso lo que tienes que tener claro.

Fin el resto no te hará bien.

Por otro lado:

Para Pelayocienfu, no has contestado las premisas de Iban, que pasa si te dicen que con esa baraja no, qué contestamos, si no es con la mía no :Confused: 

Si partimos de la premisa de un espectador tocapelotas por naturaleza, y le decimos ten en cuenta que tienes que tener 26 cartas de cada color... a el que más le da, si lo que quiere es joderte?? Básicamente una mala elección de juego sumada a una mala elección de espectador... esa suma sólo nos puede llevar a una cosa FRACASO.

Saludos

----------


## pelayocienfu

Si tienes que hacer con otras cartas pues se hace algo dentro de las posivilidades de las cartas y lo de las 26 cartas no etoy de acuerdo ya que lo hize muchisimas veces a gente que me queria pillar y no pasa nada porque le dejas en ridiculo al decirle que solo hay 26 y que es imposible que aparezcan mas cartas del mismo color, los demas espectadores se daran cuenta de que esta haciendo una barbaridad, quiera o no quiera pillarte se supone que es coherente en sus actos.

----------


## b12jose

Partimos de ideas diferentes... Jamás se me ocurriría ridiculizar a un espectador... Tengo mucho más que perder que ganar.

Lo demás ya es como todo... Si eres mago para que quieres que estén 26 y 26 si soy de tocar las narices haz que las rojas se conviertan en negras y sean del mismo color... Si no siempre puede ser suerte o casualidad.

----------


## Iban

No despistemos el tema del hilo. Si queréis, abrimos otro sobre los riesgos de un fuera de este mundo, y cómo afrontarlos.

----------


## b12jose

Partiendo de la base que empezaste tu... por mi no hay problema en limpiar e irnos a otro hilo  :Wink1:

----------


## Iban

Touché.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Si tienes que hacer con otras cartas pues se hace algo dentro de las posivilidades de las cartas y lo de las 26 cartas no etoy de acuerdo ya que lo hize muchisimas veces a gente que me queria pillar y no pasa nada porque le dejas en ridiculo al decirle que solo hay 26 y que es imposible que aparezcan mas cartas del mismo color, los demas espectadores se daran cuenta de que esta haciendo una barbaridad, quiera o no quiera pillarte se supone que es coherente en sus actos.


Lo de la idea de dejar en ridículo al espectador como que no la veo.Entras en conflicto directo con el y desde mi punto de vista es de lo peor que puedes hacerle a una persona si tu objetivo es ilusionarla.Date cuenta que uno de los principales objetivos es hacerles pasar un buen rato a la gente y sobretodo que lo pases tú.El dejar cortado,ponerlo como tonto o ridicudizarlo para mi son conceptos totalmente opuestos a la magia.
Pienso que lo primero que hay que hacer es preguntarse uno mismo ¿Por qué y para qué estudiamos/practicamos magia? y luego aplicarnos lo que saquemos en conclusión.Fuera las frustaciones y los enfados porque las cosas no salgan como uno espera.Pienso que incluso cuando se tienen años de experiencia se sigue fallando en cosas que uno mismo piensa que no deberían de pasar...pero pasan...pasan porque incluso teniendo las cosas bien dominadas también se tienen dias y dias.
En definitiva,la magia tiene que ser para disfrutarla y pasarlo bien,y si se cometen errores pues tomarlos como parte del aprendizaje ( que es lo que es) y tratar de trabajar esos puntos flojos para que en otra ocasión no vuelvan a ocurrir.

----------


## pelayocienfu

Pero no entndeis mi concepto yo me refiero a q le ridiculizas pero no le dejas como tonto ni le humillas ni nada x el estilo, el solo quedara mal ante los demas xq si son 26 cartas rojas y 26 cartas negras es una tonteria que te diga 50 cartas rojas y eso todo el mundo con capacidad de pensar sabe que no es posible y se quedara cortado pero no es una humillacion ni nada solo que en un monento haces que se corte, esto no inplica que no vaya a disfrutar o que tu tampoco disfrutes y no es algo que este mal porque incluso muchos magos profesionales hacen recuerdo un video de dani daortiz que lo hace.
Solo hay que hacerlo a modo de comentario y el solo s dara cuenta y los demas

----------


## Herpo el Loco

> ¡¡¡¡Qué gran error!!!! Si te pillan te "tiene que dar igual" madre mía... lo que hay que leer.



Pero hombre no me digas eso y ya que me dejas a dos velas  :O11:   ¿ Nos vamos a rasgar las vestiduras por alguien a quien no solo no le interesa la magia, sino que disfruta "rompiendola"? (catetada del día, rompiendo magias). A mi es que todo lo que sea ponerme en situaciones difíciles haciendo magia, la verdad que no me gustan, pero ya se sabe, lo que no te mata te hace más fuerte.

----------


## Fredja

Yo tengo unos cuantos compañeros de trabajo de estos, especialmente tengo a uno que se mete conmigo a todas horas, esté haciendo lo que esté haciendo, para que le haga algun juego para ver si me pilla. Evidentemente, el trabajo es lo primero y le dije que como comprenderia no iba a dejar de cumplir mis obligaciones para hacerle un juego que podia hacerle en cualquier otro momento pero que si era para rebentarlo que no se molestara, que no iba a disfrutar. Creo que captó la idea o le debí parecer algo borde porque no me lo ha vuelto a pedir más.

----------


## Edo Sánchez

> ¡¡¡¡Qué gran error!!!! Si te pillan te "tiene que dar igual" madre mía... lo que hay que leer.
> 
> Lo único que tienes que sacar de este hilo, es que si no quieres hacer magia, por tener espectador tocapelotas, o lo que sea... es NO HAGAS MAGIA lo puedo poner en colores, en negrita, parpadeando o como queráis, pero eso lo que tienes que tener claro.
> 
> Fin el resto no te hará bien.


Concuerdo en que no tiene ningún sentido hacer magia si uno no esta cómodo, agrego que la culpa de todo lo que sucedió ahí fue 110% culpa del mago, los espectadores no tienen la culpa, la culpa es de las inseguridades del mago sumado a una mala elección de publico y del momento. Por otra parte me causa extrema curiosidad ver constantemente personas que se complican porque les vayan a pedir un juego, que no se sienten preparados, que se pueden equivocar,etc... Mi pregunta es ¿ Como saben esas personas que ustedes hacen magia? Porque ustedes mismos se encargaron de contarlo, ya sea para presumir o por lo que sea si no estas preparado técnica o mentalmente para hacer magia no andes con tus cartas y no digas que hagas magia y por sobre todo no andes por la vida avisándole al mundo que eres ilusionista porque si ese cartel aun te queda grande, lo mejor es andar con un perfil bajo y salir a la luz cuando realmente sientas que es el momento, ya que actualmente tu mismo te estas presionando para lidiar en escenarios complejos...

Por otro lado bjose, hay veces en que uno se topa con este tipo de espectadores como por ejemplo en medio de una presentación, donde o cortas el show de raiz, o llegas a alguna solución que no sea tan traumatica. Sin duda que es tremendamente complejo no solo lidiar con estos espectadores sino que también recomendar acciones para lidiar con este perfil de espectador ya que todo depende del contexto en el que estemos haciendo ilusionismo, ademas de nuestro perfil como ilusionistas. A mi por ejemplo hace un par de semanas me toco enfrentar en un local a un personaje similar, iba todo bien hasta que como a mitad de presentación llega este personaje en plan " a mi no me vas a engañar" , sus ganas de arruinar el show las olfatee a kilómetros, y es en ese momento en donde uno tiene que tomar decisiones, o de alguna forma le doy solución a esto o de plano corto el show. 
Mi elección fue continuar y no solo eso sino que hacerle un juego, el cual lo performe especialmente para el ya que en lo personal no es un juego que me agrade ni que me guste performar pero dada la circunstancia le hice una ambiciosa de 3 fases. Lo divertido es que llego con sus amigos y mientras íbamos hacia la 3ra fase le muestro la carta abro un abanico y la introduzco hasta la mitad dentro de este, acto seguido le pido si puede empujarla para perderla, a lo que el me responde que el la guarda donde el quiere, así que la agarra y la pierde en otro lado del abanico , mientras hacia eso yo le toco el hombro y al darse vuelta se da cuenta que mientras el trataba de arruinarme el juego su carta ya se encontraba en mi boca. Mientras sus amigos estaban muertos de la risa el con una risa media cómplice solo atino a sonreír , me dio la mano y me dijo " me cagaste..." me deseo suerte y se fue, al final termino todo en buena onda, lo tomo bien y sus amigos también. Punto aparte es que esa noche le hice juegos a muchos ingleses , holandeses y demás extranjeros, todos pasaron un muy rato, me felicitaron y hasta me invitaron a compartir con ellos, sin embargo un compatriota mio era el encargado de ponerme a prueba... Lo bueno es que salio todo bien, luego de eso continué haciendo juegos durante al menos 20 minutos mas y todo excelente, de hecho habían unos gringos que literalmente alucinaron lo cual me causo mucha satisfacción. En fin, cuento mi historia no para que sea tomada como ejemplo, ya que si tuviera que hacer una recomendación , recomendaría nunca realizar este tipo de salidas, sin embargo la cuento para mostrar que hay muchas soluciones para un mismo problema. Esta es una solución valida para mi, porque siento confianza en lo que hago ya que mi técnica y la practica me han dado las herramientas para atreverme a dar con soluciones así, pero por supuesto lo que se bueno para mi puede no serlo para ti ya que todo depende del contexto y del perfil del performer ya que que hubiera pasado si al momento de perder la carta este la hubiese dado vuelta? O si en vez de haberse reído y haberme dado la mano lo hubiese tomado de mala manera? Por lo mismo digo que hay muchas respuestas para un mismo problema, ya que en lo que se refiere a mi historia en ese momento por el contexto, por mi seguridad  y el perfil de este tipo estaba seguro que lo tomaría a bien ya que la idea no era ridiculizarlo y el juego fue presentado para mostrarle que había mas complejidad de lo que el a simple vista podía ver,lo bueno es que el también lo entendió así, de hecho cuando termine de presentar volvió hacia mi a preguntarme algunas cosas, como donde se podía aprender cosas así y cuanto tiempo llevaba estudiando...

Respecto de la situación de albertoile creo que lo mas sano desde mi punto de vista seria que dejes de andar por la vida diciendo que haces magia, si lo dejas de hacer la gente dejara de andar pidiéndote que hagas juegos y tu dejaras de andar tan presionado por la vida. Cuando hayas depurado tus juegos y hayas practicado lo suficiente te darás cuenta que tu misma técnica te aportara la confianza que ahora no tienes.

----------


## jackosky

Hazle un juego de mentalismo de esos que hacen llorar a la gente con los seres que partieron...!!!....no (broma).... pasa de esa gente...solo busca destripar un juego y si  vuelves a hacerles un juego que sea uno inexplicable donde los dejes doblados... al final de cartomagia fundamental existe una rutina "virus o algo así"...revisala. Creo que nadie te comento sobre otro detalle, un mago siempre trae con sigo lo esencial para hacer magia en cualquier momento, en mi caso, mi baraja, 4 bolas de esponja, algunas monedas y PF... un encendedor ...un pedazo de papel y no saben que paso en los ultimos 5 minutos de su vida.

Respecto a andar diciendo que haces magia...no se...la única forma de ver si tus juegos son realmente buenos y si tu técnica esta depurada es haciendo magia a otros...primero buenos amigos que te dirán la verdad (sin revelar nada si no jodes el juego para siempre para ese circulo)...luego debes arriesgarte con profanos que no conozcas...y al final con otros magos que te destriparan si o si...pero siempre de todas las experiencias mejoraras por que sabrás tus errores....recuerda a Socrates y "conócete a ti mismo".... la verdad yo me conozco y siempre se que hay ocasiones en que todo va a salir mal....aun así, las buenas experiencias perduran mas que las malas en tu alma...lo malo que resbale y solo sirva para mejorar...nada mas...bendiciones.

----------


## Mdmiguel

Para mí lo mejor en estos casos es tener preparados un par de gags e iniciar con ellos, lo que consigues ademas de romper el hielo con risas, es dar a entender a las personas que te miran que se lo van a pasar bien y relajan el grado de atención a pillarte, comprendiendo que si se dejan llevar van a pasárselo bien, un punto importante es hacer el gag a la persona dominante del grupo, de esa forma al '' reirte de el'' de una forma sana, sin humillar, consigues el papel de dominante durante la sesion ya que vas a ser el protagonista de tus juegos, y el carácter del público que tienes alrededor cambia muy favorablemente hacia tu espectáculo

----------


## Aniu

Si de normal no disfrutan con la magia y tú estás empezando no deberías agobiarte por ello. La magia debe disfrutarse, y si no la disfrutas mientras la haces será mejor que cambies de público. De verdad, no te agobies. Ya sabes lo que dicen: la boca del burro no está hecha para la miel...

----------

